# Mitsubishi i-miev CMU board notes



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a 4-cell CMU (Cell Monitoring Unit) board showing some of the components:











And here is a diagram of the power supply(s):










And the CAN Buss and Autonumbering Daisy-Chain circuits:










And thanks to Mário Fernandes in Portugal, we have the internal daisy-chain wiring harness:


----------



## LeeMalo (May 1, 2019)

thank you


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the lower 256-words of the eeprom, the upper 256 are identical. This 4-cell CMU was in a pack in location "6", known as CM06. The first word seems to be the board ID #. Wrote an Arduino sketch to read the chip with a MicrowireEEPROM library from timos on github.


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

kennybobby said:


> Here is the lower 256-words of the eeprom, the upper 256 are identical. This 4-cell CMU was in a pack in location "6", known as CM06. The first word seems to be the board ID #. Wrote an Arduino sketch to read the chip with a MicrowireEEPROM library from timos on github.


 Do you know what any of these numbers mean? Is one of them capacity?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Never got too far in decoding the other fields.

i think either the BMU or the EV-ECU stores the value for number of cells and the capacity, but its been awhile since i pulled those data items.

PID 374 byte 7 is Battery Capacity according the the list from CZeroOwner, the author of the CZero app. ref: Re: Decyphering iMiEV and iON CAR-CAN message data


----------

